# Anyone know what these wild fruits are?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

These grow all around here and are fully ripe in between late August/ Mid-September.

I showed them to my grandpa and he says he used to eat something similar to these but couldn't remember what they were called.

I've never tried one for fear of doing that dying thing everyone talks about, all I know is, they are all over the place, the deer and squirrels like them and when they are ripe they smell really good, like a mango/peach/citrus-y smell, all mixed into one.

When they're really ripe, the flesh turns pink.

they grow on trees, and bunches of 3 usually that hang down from the main branch.

the seeds inside are brown, and kidney bean shaped and really hard shelled.










I live in the east, West virginia to be exact, if that helps.

I'm quite curious to know if they're edible and or if the mice could even eat them.

Plus, I like to know what I can and can't eat if I'm ever lost in the woods o3o.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
It looks like a papaya.
If that are really papayas you can eat the orange flesh inside.I have never seen them in pink.
To go for sure,I would ask some friends in your area,if they had already tried them.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

looks like a paw paw for sure! Lots of folks eat them!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

candycorn said:


> looks like a paw paw for sure! Lots of folks eat them!


So they're good to eat then? might have to try one when I find one that's not too ripe.

I wonder if the mice would like the seeds?


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm such a dork, every time I see an unknown fruit, I always think it's a fig. hahha I actually do have a fig tree at my house, I don't do anything with it though haha. Figs are just funny.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that I am allergic to the little buggers D=

seeing's my arms, legs, face and well, practically everything starts itching like crazy, usually a couple hours after I eat one o3o


----------

